# S6 cost of ownership and major issues?



## FriscoBrah (Jun 18, 2015)

There’s a 2010 S6 in my area with 54k miles. It looks to be in decent shape.

What’s the cost of ownership of this car and what are the known issues?

Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

